# woodscrew or nails for shed foundation



## nugentoffer (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok I'm finalizing my materials list for my 7x7 shed. I am going with the skids route on top of cement blocks, with a gravel base for the foundation.

I noticed most shed plans had called for 16d 3'' galvanized nails.

Can I go with some sort of weather-treated type wood screw instead? What are the advantages of screws vs. nails? 

Thanks for any insight :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you want to use screws to fasten down the flooring, or to build the entire shed? They do have the advantage that they won't start coming out like nails can. But they are certainly more expensive than nails. Any screw marked for exterior use would work fine. I prefer the square drive type but that's just a personel preference. And they're generally not called wood screws, but rather deck screws or construction screws.

It probably doesn't matter for a small shed, but for house framing, screws are actually not code approved.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

As stated above, screws are not code approved for general structural construction. This is because they are not strong in sheer and twisting situations. Screws mostly snap in half. Nails bend.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Willie T, did you mean to say "nails are not code approved for structural construction?" I assume you meant screws. This is incorrect, there are many screws that are rated for structural construction, see the Simpson catalog, where they list no less than 4 different types of fully rated screws that are suitable for structural use with their products. It is true that most codes do not discuss use of screws, other than to require that they be rated, however just because there is a table for nails and NOT one for screws does not mean screws cannot be used. You simply have to use appropriately rated size and type.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Not to nit-pick, but "fully rated screws that are suitable for structural use *with their products*". Not much construction framing I've seen since '73 with screws, other than Simpson on their connectors. (Or in deck boards) Not many connectors $ in a shed, unless mucho dollaros, then you would hire it out..... Screws have their place, and nails go anywhere. Make sure they are rated for the new treated wood, nails or screws. 

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I meant screws. (I corrected it) And as Gary said, I meant for general 2x to 2x framing connections. Don't put your studs and rafters in place with screws.


----------

